# Coralife reflectors are awful!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I recently bought a coralife 2x 65 w, 48" hood and the light didn't even put out as much as 1x55w Ahsupply light. The reflectors on the coralife are basically nonexistent and they don't seem to angle much light at all from the back of the bulb.

Grr!!!! If they are such a reputable brand why don't they have proper reflectors!! I'm paying for 2x65 watts, but I'm getting half of that due to crap reflectors!!!!

/endrant


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I noticed their reflector are basically flat behind the bulb and slight angles only on the sides. Everything behind the bulb seems to reflect just right back into the bulb itslef.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It makes no sense at all!!!!!! Arggghhhh!!!!!!! I feel cheated lol...


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

:sorry:That does suck! You should write a review to inform others or call them and let them know. If they really stand behind their product maybe they'll give you a discount or something. These forums can be a big leverage point also.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

coral life is a crappy brand. they jack there price up to compete as top of the line but it is not so. i have gutted a few different brands of lights in my day and coral life has been the worst of all in my opinion, the wire they use is a small gauge and i have seen many sort out over the years.not to mention things like what you noticed poor reflector design. i would go with current if i were into the ready to go type fixture but im a retro fit guy myself.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, you shoulda made an offer on my CF light fixture.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

what would one use to replace it?? where can one buy something more reflective?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Their bulbs are even worse...............very heavy green sheen.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

AH Supply does reflectors....check them out


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ahsupply products are top notch. I really am thinking about selling this coralife and getting some AHsupplies to replace the fixture - grr!


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i can vouch for ah supply - good stuff


----------

